# Are ports architecture-specific?



## thorpemark (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all, had a look around, but not sure about the answer. If I install FReeBSD on my Mac Mini G4, will the port of Plex Media server work?

Cheers


----------



## kpa (Jan 30, 2014)

Most of the ports are portable across all architectures but some ports are restricted to certain architectures. You can check in the port Makefile for lines like 
	
	



```
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386
```
 those are a sure sign that port is restricted to only certain architectures.


----------



## thorpemark (Jan 30, 2014)

Excellent, you have saved me a tonne of time!  My PPC Mac will never be a Plex server!


----------

